# SANTA ANA Public School Car Show SAUSD



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Let's make it happen again this year with your support...  










Thanks to all who came out last year and turned our little show to raise money for the kindergarten through fifth grade reading programs into an event that was bigger that we expected.

Food will be handled by our parents who are sure to provide delicious barbacoa and carne asada from local carnicerias. Pizza, hot dogs, snow cones, etc...also.

Childrens' bouncer and a large school playground for young kids.

Music by 93.9: Funk, oldies and Freestyle

Only a $5.00 donation to *show your ride and pride in Santa Ana*. For an important cause...public education in S.A. 

If you were here last year, you know the kids came out by the hundreds with their families to see cars that they many of them never get a chance to see up close. Our school educates approx. 1000 kids, and pretty much all of them brought their families to see the cars and lowrider bikes. The roll in and out last year was cool as the switches were hit and the crowd lined up on both sides of the playground to watch the parade of cars exit. We hope that the distinguished car clubs bicycle clubs, and individuals who supported us last year will be there again. We also invite all others to come to our school for this event in the heart of Santa Ana. We even had clubs from the I.E. represent. 

This will be a Friday night event for the whole family. Eazy-ups welcome, but please, no alcohol as this is an elementary school. SAUSD doesn;t sanction many shows, so please, we welcome your participation. 100 percent of all money raised directly affects the students. 

Nearest cross streets are Standard and First.

Let us know if you can make it    

Thank You

ROOSEVELT ELEMENTARY SCHOOL - home of the "Roadrunners"


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Some of the outstanding rides form last year's show...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

More...


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 17 2009, 10:01 PM~13034113
> *Some of the outstanding rides form last year's show...
> 
> 
> ...


BIG BAD MIDNIGHT VISION C . C . HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE KIDS


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

ILL BE THERE


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

midnight visionc.c will b there again holdin it down 4 tha kids :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

another SA event


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah finally some events in tha OC.....shotcallers will definitely show to this


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

C'mon Y'all.......let's get out there and show our kids our support.... traigan a toda la familia.... tios, tias, primos, primas, ninos, ninas.... The food will be off the chain this year again.... :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt for the oc


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks to all of you who have responded so far..... last year's event helped bring in some much needed ends to help our kids with their reading program, but we've got a long way to go... by coming out to our event, not only will you be lending a helping hand to our kids' education, but you will alslo give them and us something to "oooooo" and "aaaaaaaahhh" to..... it's not only for the kids..... WE love seeing your rides, too!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

The school:

501 Halladay
Santa Ana 92701











Roll-in the side to the rear area that opens up to a huge blacktop/field behaind the main buildings.












:thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey cwplant,

I was there last year representing. Is the show this Friday the 20th? I do not see the date above, the only reference I see is that it is a Friday night event.


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Please excuse the spelling "cwplanet"


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for coming out last year. 
This year's show is Friday, April 24 

We're hoping a lot of O.C. clubs come out that night just to cruise and hang out at our school. Specially hoping the clubs and solo riders from Santa Ana come out for their city.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 19 2009, 09:46 AM~13048553
> *Thanks for coming out last year.
> This year's show is Friday, April 24
> 
> ...


  thats right ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

Nosotros C.C. & B.C. will be there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Hope y'all can make it.... our kids are looking forward to seeing all your rides......


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 20 2009, 08:26 PM~13064885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13064885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i should have put that on the flyer


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 20 2009, 09:26 PM~13064885
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gorgeous picture


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

A few more shots from last year...




























        

SANTA ANA


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Calling all car clubs and individual low-lows..... we'd like to extend an invitation to all of you to participate in our 2nd annual car show at Roosevelt Elementary School in downtown Santa Ana... Last year's event was VERY successful thanks to all of you!!!! With your help, this year's show will be just as successful and memorable.... Our students are looking forward to seeing all of you!!! Lately, that's all the buzz we hear around the school, both from our students AND our staff.... 

See ya soon.....

:biggrin:


----------



## Marily16 (Feb 24, 2009)

Come Support Roosevelt Students and the event .!!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Y'ALL READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME?!?!?!?!?!?! :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

another Santa Ana picture


----------



## Marily16 (Feb 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 24 2009, 02:49 PM~13099178
> *another Santa Ana picture
> 
> 
> ...


  

Show also being promoted on SAUSD District website. Events calendar.


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Takin it TTT :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

t :biggrin: t  t


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

April 24, 2008

4-8pm

Santa Ana


----------



## Marily16 (Feb 24, 2009)

TTT 

COME SUPPORT ROOSEVELT STUDENTS IN THE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Busy getting sponsors for the show. Support the students---lots of them here to support. 
We got district security the same as last year. If you know where we are, you know people said it couldnt be done last year, but we had zero problems. If you were here you know that. Family, lots of kids, clubs...nice cars, music and real good food. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 26 2009, 12:37 PM~13118567
> *Busy getting sponsors for the show. Support the students---lots of them here to support.
> We got district security the same as last year. If you know where we are, you know people said it couldnt be done last year, but we had zero problems. If you were here you know that.  Family, lots of kids, clubs...nice cars, music and real good food.  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

It was a good show last year I went!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 
Hope this year turns out to be even better!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 26 2009, 11:37 AM~13118567
> *  Family, lots of kids, clubs...nice cars, music and real good food.
> *


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Estamos buscando a toda la gente latina a que nos apoyen con este evento para recaudar fondos para la escuela Roosevelt en Santa Ana!!!!! Nuestros estudiantes los necesitan!!!!! 
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Im gonna try to make this one.. Got to support the yungsters..  

BUMP To the TOP!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Feb 27 2009, 08:22 PM~13133423
> *Im gonna try to make this one.. Got to support the yungsters..
> 
> BUMP To the TOP!
> *


 :wave: what's up


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 28 2009, 01:08 AM~13135703
> *:wave:  what's up
> *


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rbjazzjoint_@Feb 27 2009, 04:41 PM~13132002
> *Estamos buscando a toda la gente latina a que nos apoyen con este evento para recaudar fondos para la escuela Roosevelt en Santa Ana!!!!!  Nuestros estudiantes los necesitan!!!!!
> :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs+Feb 27 2009, 08:22 PM~13133423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know this will be a Friday night well spent...and for a worthwhile cause.  School cuts have been in the news every day  If you went to school around here when you were a youngster you know whats up. We wanna fill our fields with lows on April 24! Orange County community

Thanks for the continued support. 



This one rep'd for us last year too :0 









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 28 2009, 10:51 PM~13142161
> *
> 
> Orange County community
> ...




YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Marily16 (Feb 24, 2009)

come support our Neighborhood in the second annual car show !!!!!! 
SA ALL THE WAY !!!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

100 percent of every dollar to the kids school.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 3 2009, 10:24 PM~13173296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It will be needed greatly due to recent and upcoming budget cuts


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

EXTREME BUDGET CUTS coming our way! According to Sacramento, there are no other places to cut spending. So what does that mean? Our kids get cheated out of a good education and therefore cannot compete with the rest of America. Help us help our kids..... PLEASE!!!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

il b attending :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:TTT OC!!!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

we keep getting closer for a fun day in Orange County


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rbjazzjoint_@Mar 5 2009, 05:11 PM~13193426
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

four/twenty-four/oh nine


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Appreciate the support so far, for real thanks guys. 
Looking forward to presenting a cool community event on a Friday night. Glad some of you who came last year are down again. 

For those asking where we at, school is down First street from SAHS. take a right when you get to Halladay. Halladay and Chestnut. Anyone welcome to drop by and pick up flyers from front office :biggrin: Lotta cool Santa Ana/O.C. events on the way, supportin them all


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

2 week and counting


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 7 2009, 10:41 AM~13208880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Gotta be at SAHS on March 22!


Then check -

...head over a couple blocks to Roosevelt on April 24th...be sure to bring your rides. 











By the way-
That mural was badly tagged and painted over a year ago... we want to retore it someday...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 7 2009, 07:39 PM~13212020
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Gotta be at SAHS on March 22!
> Then check -
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 7 2009, 06:39 PM~13212020
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Gotta be at SAHS on March 22!
> Then check -
> ...






:uh: taggers


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

This community event is being brought to you by the students, parents, staff and some generous local businesses at and around Roosevelt. Got a lowrider/luxury/Kustom/etc... car, truck, SUV, or bike you think these kids would like to see? You all are welcome cause the point is helping out the school :biggrin: 
Thanks for the support. :cheesy:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Alright Santa Ana Schools


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Roosvelt School: Serving 988 students ages 5-12 
They want to see some lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 11 2009, 02:09 PM~13249485
> *Roosvelt School: Serving 988 students ages 5-12
> They want to see some lowriders. :biggrin:
> *


i got the flyers they will be passed out . thanks  noww -----ttt-----


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

let's move to movin' 93.9


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 11 2009, 04:18 PM~13251222
> *i got the flyers they will be passed out . thanks    noww  -----ttt-----
> *



 BRISTOL SOUND :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Friday Night: April 24th 4-8pm 

Only a $5.00 donation to the school to show your ride/ bike.
Spectators free


    





















:cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 11 2009, 07:25 PM~13253858
> *Friday Night: April 24th  4-8pm
> 
> Only a $5.00 donation to the school to show your ride/ bike.
> ...


FOR SURE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 11 2009, 09:25 PM~13253858
> *Friday Night: April 24th  4-8pm
> 
> Only a $5.00 donation to the school to show your ride/ bike.
> ...


ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT OC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Mar 12 2009, 05:58 PM~13262900
> *TTT OC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *










hey way thank you for today but i hooked you up right


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

ITS SO RUFF SO TUFF FOR SCHOOLS AND STUDENTS SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT


----------



## Marily16 (Feb 24, 2009)

TTT 

OC SANTA ANA


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Calling out ....










join us on April 24th! :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 14 2009, 01:42 PM~13280162
> *Calling out ....
> 
> 
> ...


call me up at the shop 7145573293 ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt for the oc :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Hope to see all of you who came last year.... those who couldn't make it last time, hope you can make it this time...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rbjazzjoint_@Mar 16 2009, 06:03 PM~13298499
> *:thumbsup: Hope to see all of you who came last year.... those who couldn't make it last time, hope you can make it this time...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Roll our for our kids at Roosevelt
traigan sus firme ramflas a Roosevelt..... :wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 17 2009, 06:33 AM~13302997
> *TTT
> *


Thanks for the support :biggrin: Santa Ana/OC


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Mar 18 2009, 09:44 AM~13314857
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Roosevelt School/ SANTA ANA/ OC
If you have time on April 24
Please come out and represent. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

post more pics from last years event i might have some body that will have more pics i will try to post them --------------------now ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

--------------------now ttt
[/quote]


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Some mor pics from last year...  


























Were looking forward to seeing these rides again :wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Roosevelt School/ Santa Ana/ Taking it to the Streets


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

aaaahhh yeah!!!!!!! :tongue: :werd:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 20 2009, 07:46 PM~13340956
> *Some mor pics from last year...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Priority


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Outstanding show at SAHS yesterday! :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 23 2009, 07:08 AM~13360186
> *Outstanding show at SAHS yesterday! :0  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


THANKS I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU THERE CANT WAIT FOR YOURS BRO


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

TTT 4 all the oc shows!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol+Mar 23 2009, 08:56 AM~13361135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 


Big thanks to EL TORO Market on First St. Hookin us up with deal on two chivas for the barbacoa that our parents will be cooking up for some of our food. :0


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

GREAT SHOW SAHS SAINTS!!!!!! Talk about eye candy for us car enthusiasts!!!!! WOW!!!! Had a great time talking to everyone and hopefully, we'll see all of you at our show on the 24th of April.....
good food & great times to be had by all!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

These kids can't wait for the show. Hooked their bike up in the alley behind the apartments full gold.  









Show support Santa Ana Schools/ Roosevelt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

i'll be there


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

TTT for our kids... :thumbsup:


----------



## Marily16 (Feb 24, 2009)

TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: SANTA ANA/ Chestnut & Halladay/ April 24


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 23 2009, 08:03 PM~13368096
> *These kids can't wait for the show.  Hooked their bike up in the alley behind the apartments full gold.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: badd ass flicc!! lol!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Cruise with the Roosevelt Kids


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

get ready ttt for the oc


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 25 2009, 08:45 AM~13384010
> *
> get ready  ttt for the oc
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

 schools. SAHS (3/22)/ Segerstrom/ Saddleback HS.....and Roosevelt Elem! Cuts be hittin hard.  and Santa Ana gettin cut more that any other district in OC :uh:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Vengan y disfruten de esta comida Mexicana autentica preparada por nuestros padres:

Elotes cosidos y asados preparados a su gusto

Tacos de birria y de carne asada con salsas riquisimas

Raspados

Nachos

Hot dogs

...bueno, los hot dogs ni los nachos son autenticos, pero todavia estan para chuparse los dedos!!!!!</span></span>

Guarden la fecha....24 DE ABRIL de las 4:00 a las 8:00!!!!!</span>


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Roosevelt 3/28/08... 





































Come out this year....4/24/09


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR THE KIDS!!!!


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

I give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:.+Mar 24 2009, 09:37 PM~13380917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 

:biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 26 2009, 03:41 PM~13398946
> *:wave:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



what's going on ready for the show?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

bring some more flyers at the shop  they are all gone . now ----------ttt for the oc


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:.+Mar 26 2009, 07:03 PM~13400717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  <span style=\'color:blue\'>Bristol Sound</span>
Supporting the community events :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT for Sana Ana


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Friday, April 24 -


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 30 2009, 08:10 AM~13429865
> *Friday, April 24 -
> 
> *


thank you i got the flyers the show will be good you got the support from us all the way


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see y'all at the show...25 days and counting....TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Were going to have about a dozen or so trophies to hand out on behalf of the kids to those who attend our show here at Roosevelt. We'll be posting up categories soon. 

For those who plan to get the car, truck, bike out of the garage and make it over here on Friday the 24th keep in mind that hundreds of kids eyes will be looking at your ride, taking pictures etc. Were inviting you over to eat some good food for a few dollars and show our students that it takes hard work, dedication, and pride to get what you want in life. Your participation is more about something positive for this community than the 5 bucks that were asking to show your ride. Were looking for your support.  501 Halladay SANTA ANA


----------



## Marily16 (Feb 24, 2009)

25 More Days!
Come Support the Kids!!

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt for the oc


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin: 
*Yes-Motorcycles are also welcome-* we will have awards for motorcycles too. If you support public education in the city of Santa Ana we welcome you. Make a difference. Thanks to the local riders who have expressed interest in coming out. :cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see all the rides we saw last year and all the ones we have yet to admire!!!! 
Esperamos a ver todos los autos que vimos el ano pasado y a los que se van a presentar por primera vez!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 2 2009, 08:48 PM~13469527
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

let's go!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt for the oc :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 5 2009, 09:45 AM~13487830
> *TTT
> *


do need vendors that dont sell food


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 5 2009, 08:56 AM~13487864
> *do need vendors that dont sell food
> *


Right now booth space is limited to the non-profit community groups for this one- Latino Health Access/ THINK Together/ Boy Scouts...etc. Thanks for the support Joe. :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

THIS NEEDS A BUMP IN THE RUMP!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 6 2009, 11:32 AM~13496432
> *THIS NEEDS A BUMP IN THE RUMP!!!
> *


ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

SEGERSTORM HIGH SCHOOL HAS BEEN CANCELLED DO TO CITY ISSUES


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Apr 6 2009, 11:02 PM~13502745
> *SEGERSTORM HIGH SCHOOL HAS BEEN CANCELLED DO TO CITY ISSUES
> *



:uh: HERE TOO!  :angry:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

We haven't hard anything from the city yet. That would be a complete shame if they tell us to cancel ours on April 24th. Gonna be a lot of real disappointed kids and families from the neighborhood. 
As of right now- our show will continue to happen and I hope we still have the support of the community on this one.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

so its still on thats good atleast we can help them kids out!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

keep things positive if your down for the local kids and their education. Now were just going to wait and see who comes out... and prove these shows can stilll happen in Santa Ana.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 7 2009, 10:30 AM~13506545
> * keep things positive if your down for the local kids and their education.  Now were just going to wait and see who comes out... and prove these shows can stilll happen in Santa Ana.
> *



thank goodness. :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 7 2009, 10:30 AM~13506545
> * keep things positive if your down for the local kids and their education.  Now were just going to wait and see who comes out... and prove these shows can stilll happen in Santa Ana.
> *


I hope they don't cancel this one. :uh: These shows benefit people! We are only trying to help the schools, kids, and its citizens. :cheesy:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

To the TOP! Let everyone see!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 7 2009, 07:58 AM~13504785
> *We haven't hard anything from the city yet. That would be a complete shame if they tell us to cancel ours on April 24th. Gonna be a lot  of real disappointed kids and families from the neighborhood.
> As of right now- our show will continue to happen and I hope we still have the support of the community on this one.
> 
> ...


we need to support this one all the way we all have to have a meeting about what is going on


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs+Apr 7 2009, 12:27 PM~13507630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Another opportunity to represent the community in a positive way.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave: S.A/ Orange County


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 8 2009, 08:20 PM~13523415
> *:wave: S.A/ Orange County
> *


 :yes:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 9 2009, 04:00 PM~13530315
> *:yes:
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 9 2009, 03:05 PM~13530361
> *WHATS UP
> *



came over to San Diego but I am thinking of Santa this Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOOD ARTICLE IN THE PAPER TODAY ABOUT LAST YEARS SHOW N THE FAMILY'S THAT HELP THE SCHOOL DESPITE STRUGGLING THEMSELVES . :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 9 2009, 02:30 PM~13530540
> *GOOD ARTICLE IN THE PAPER TODAY ABOUT LAST YEARS SHOW N THE FAMILY'S THAT HELP THE SCHOOL DESPITE STRUGGLING THEMSELVES . :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Apr 9 2009, 03:07 PM~13530850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THANKS CCARRIII


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

TTT 4 OUR KIDS AND 4 ALL OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!! YOU HAVE SHOWN YOUR SUPPORT FOR US AND WE'RE HERE TO LET YOU KNOW YOU HAVE ALL OF OUR SUPPORT!!!! 

I think that some of Santa Ana's finest have forgotten what it's like to be a kid.  I remember when I was a little girl and I'd see a lowrider cruise by, it was OVER. I was enveloped in a beautiful moving piece of art. I come from a family who loves to buy muscle cars and restore them to their original beauty.... shoot, my mama used to drive a 64 Impala!!!! ( I haven't forgiven her for selling it before I was born!!!!) 

If lowriding is such a negative thing, then why is it that most kids are kept off the streets due to their desire to learn how to build a lowrider bike, or figure out how to make enough money to buy a car and fix it up legitimately? How is it that my uncle owns his own shop because of his love of cars? Or how can it be that my brother is graduating from Cal State Long Beach on the Dean's list with a degree in business even though he owns 2 lowriders? I don't own any lowriders, YET, but I appreciate the beauty and the art that they are, so am I still allowed to become a teacher under their cultural profiling?

If SAP Officers could just remember what they used to feel when they looked at a nice, tricked out ride, instead of trying to meet a ticket-writing quota, I'm sure that even they'd have a great time at all of these shows!!!!! Heck, they may even feel inspired to trick out their own patrol cars!!!!

Let's keep our heads up and stay POSITIVE!!!!

See ya on the 24th!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rbjazzjoint_@Apr 9 2009, 07:10 PM~13532066
> *TTT 4 OUR KIDS AND 4 ALL OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!!!  YOU HAVE SHOWN YOUR SUPPORT FOR US AND WE'RE HERE TO LET YOU KNOW YOU HAVE ALL OF OUR SUPPORT!!!!
> 
> I think that some of Santa Ana's finest have forgotten what it's like to be a kid.  I remember when I was a little girl and I'd see a lowrider cruise by, it was OVER.  I was enveloped in a beautiful moving piece of art.  I come from a family who loves to buy muscle cars and restore them to their original beauty.... shoot, my mama used to drive a 64 Impala!!!! ( I haven't forgiven her for selling it before I was born!!!!)
> ...


thats what we got to do all the way good job rbjazzjoint :thumbsup:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

:h5: :werd:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave: 
Wishing everyone a safe, happy weekend  










Takin it to the streets! April 24 Chestnut & Halladay


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

after roosevelt we go to the bike







show :thumbsup: for the kids


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 13 2009, 07:17 AM~13559438
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt you guys are next


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

:biggrin: Looking forward to April 24!!!!!! Hope to see yall there!!!
Let's have some good fun and have some good food!!!! :yes:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Support Santa Ana


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

This is going to be a great show!











> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 13 2009, 09:29 PM~13566926
> *Support Santa Ana
> *


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@Apr 14 2009, 09:02 AM~13570992
> *This is going to be a great show!
> 
> 
> ...


there we go


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Esperamos verlos en menos de dos semanas!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf+Apr 14 2009, 08:02 AM~13570992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 11 2009, 05:39 PM~13548922
> *after roosevelt  we go to the bike
> 
> 
> ...


i barely noticed my pic in that flyer :0


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 15 2009, 07:25 AM~13581661
> *i barely noticed my pic in that flyer  :0
> *


victor gave it to me :biggrin: now ttt


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTt :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

april 24 coming around thr cornner hno: =================== :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the support 
SANTA ANA


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 15 2009, 06:25 AM~13581661
> *i barely noticed my pic in that flyer  :0
> *


AND A BADASS 1 TOO :worship: :worship:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 16 2009, 12:21 PM~13595194
> *april 24  coming around thr cornner  hno: =================== :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 16 2009, 08:03 PM~13599467
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El_WYNO_@Feb 20 2009, 01:37 PM~13061125
> *Nosotros C.C. & B.C. will be there!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the message this afternoon. See you there :wave: *NOSOTROS*.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT :h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Next Friday: 4-24


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 18 2009, 06:38 PM~13617837
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Next Friday: 4-24
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 18 2009, 08:38 PM~13617837
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Next Friday: 4-24
> *


 :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Ready for Friday>?


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 16 2009, 04:23 PM~13598553
> *AND A BADASS 1 TOO :worship:  :worship:
> *


:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 19 2009, 08:49 PM~13625374
> *Ready for Friday>?
> *


yes sir i mean yes mam


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Marily16 (Feb 24, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup: 

FOUR MORE DAY !! COME SUPPORT THE KIDS .. SAUSD!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*See you ther on FRIDAY

Major Cross streets FIRST and STANDARD

501 S. HALLADAY *

:biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 18 2009, 07:38 PM~13617837
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Next Friday: 4-24
> *



Thanks for the support! Can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you happen to know how many cars have registered so far?

What time are the cars being allowed to drive in?

I hope there will be great food just like last year. I loved the food last year. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Carl3Surf_@Apr 21 2009, 05:39 AM~13640166
> *Do you happen to know how many cars have registered so far?
> 
> What time are the cars being allowed to drive in?
> ...


Same as last year, its a Friday night, so whoever can make it out to suppprt the school. Basically the school has room for about 250 cars. Last year we had about 90 cars...this year, who knows, maybe more due to local media coverage and spreading the word. Theres no pre registration , just show up with the entry and were asking for $5 bucks to show the ride or bike. This is a local school show, so don;t expect the "super show" Grass-roots car show right here in Santa Ana. We got a raffle and about 15 trophies.Just be here and represent Santa Ana. We have more clubs and individuals that are committed to being here this year. Thanks guys.  

Cars and bike scan start roll in at 3:00 because we got the schoolkids getting out of class at 2:30. The earlier you get here,the better so you can set up and get your spot . Show will officially start at 4 But cars can roll in any time after the show starts, Last year we had people coming by at 6:30 and 7 just to be here and support the kids.

Food is going to be same as last year, BBQ, Birria, elotes, pizza, hot dogs and more... done right here by the moms and dads of the kids so you know its gonna be done right. Got a big playground area to play on so bring the family.

Look forward to seeing you again Carl3Surf ;gonna bring that camera? :biggrin:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm gearing up for the great Photo opportunity. I love the cars and great food. 
It's a great family event and that's what I like. :biggrin: 

You guys really represented last year and looking forward to this year.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Roosevelt Show Awards: 15 Awards Total



1 for each category:

Bicycle 2 wheel
Tricycle 3 wheel
Euro/ import
SUV/ Truck
Original
Lowrider
Kustom
Luxury
Motorcycle
Kid's Choice
Best of Show
Car Cub Support (2 awards)
Club support bicycles
Club support motorcycles

These trophies were donated to the school by Buena Park Plaque and Trophy :biggrin: 

Thanks for the support. Please come out and help the school.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 21 2009, 01:10 PM~13643867
> *Roosevelt Show Awards: 15 Awards Total
> 1 for each category:
> 
> ...








even Buena Park like Santa Ana :biggrin:


----------



## ra8ers1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Know this is a lowrider event you guys mind if I show my 55 Vee-dub


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ra8ers1_@Apr 21 2009, 09:47 PM~13650090
> *Know this is a lowrider event you guys mind if I show my 55 Vee-dub
> 
> 
> ...


bring it....  hey do they still have that cruise night in the middle of the week at sonics in fullerton??... my homegurl used to work there and she said thered be a buncha bugs on a wednesday night i think....


----------



## ra8ers1 (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Apr 21 2009, 09:08 PM~13650376
> *bring it....   hey do they still have that cruise night in the middle of the week at sonics in fullerton??... my homegurl used to work there and she said thered be a buncha bugs on a wednesday night i think....
> *


----------



## ra8ers1 (Apr 22, 2009)

still new to this Forum stuff. 
but yea they still have the cruise in Fullerton.
I'll be at the Lowrider show this Friday


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ra8ers1_@Apr 21 2009, 09:47 PM~13650090
> *Know this is a lowrider event you guys mind if I show my 55 Vee-dub
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ra8ers1_@Apr 21 2009, 10:47 PM~13650090
> *Know this is a lowrider event you guys mind if I show my 55 Vee-dub
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

SCHOOL OFFICE is getting Slammed with calls about the show FRIDAY :biggrin: 
Thanks for the support...

NO PRE REGISTRATION, Just show up ....DUE TO LOTS OF INTEREST TRY TO GET HERE EARLY TO GET IN...ROLL IN BEGINS AT 3 and it will start filling up. Show starts at 4.

Lots of interest in the
awards...

We got 15 categories poste dup here n this thread... but remember, this is a school show so were doing the best with what we got. Its all about supporting the school...Like it said in the OC REGISTER "Tough Times, Tough Neighborhhood."  

On behalf of the school and SAUSD thanks!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT FOR THE KIDS :thumbsup: IL B ATTENDING...


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 22 2009, 11:52 AM~13656457
> *TTT FOR THE KIDS :thumbsup: IL B ATTENDING...
> *


We'll be attending to!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

TWO DAYS TIL THE SHOW!!!!! YOU GUYS READY?!?!?!?!?!?!:biggrin:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

Because of the recent change in format of Movin 93.9, the radio station will not be at the show. Instead of Movin, POWER 106 will now be representing!!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Apr 22 2009, 12:52 PM~13656457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:biggrin: 
 

We'll have these for your drive home if you want one 4 the back window


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 22 2009, 06:56 PM~13660276
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rbjazzjoint_@Apr 22 2009, 07:27 PM~13659950
> *Because of the recent change in format of Movin 93.9, the radio station will not be at the show.  Instead of Movin, POWER 106 will now be representing!!!!
> *


nice :thumbsup: one more day


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

We'll have these for your drive home if you want one 4 the back window  









I would sport this out on my ride!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El_WYNO_@Apr 23 2009, 03:41 PM~13668887
> *We'll have these for your drive home if you want one 4 the back window
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

OC REgister going to be here again to follow up.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THAT'LL BE A PLUS FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13671838
> *OC REgister going to be here again to follow up.
> *


ill be there between 430 and 5  ttt


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

I'm showing up after work after 5...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

I heard there was going to be a Hop.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You put your feet together and jump as high as you can.
Whoever jumps the highest wins!
Hop Hop Hop.
Then you'll be hungry and eat a lot of tacos.


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

ill be there with my caddy.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

no car for today so I can't make it out :tears: 



I hope everyone has fun and takes lots of pictures for me so I know what I missed out  ........... :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

MAN SUCK GOTTA WORK :angry: HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT SHOW


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Just passed by on the way home from work, saw nothing but dubs and lambo doors  .


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

On behalf of our school, and our students the Roosevelt Roadrunners, this show happened and it did so because *you showed up for Santa Ana*.  Your presence tonight made a statement and I hope that you guys are able to continue having future shows and events in our city.

Special thanks to the clubs and solo riders who made it out tonight:  

SANTANA 
NOSOTROS
MIDNIGHT VISION
KUSTOM OLDIES
SWIFT
NOCTTERNAL
GAMEOVA
KAOTIC
DIVIOUS
STILL TIPPIN
SICKSIDE
COMPARED 2 NONE
IMMACULATE
ROYAL RICHES
CALI FAME
BALLERS EMPIRE
BIG TYMERS
OC DUECES
SHOT CALLERS
DHK

....AND ALL SOLO RIDERS AND BIKE OWNERS WHO WERE HERE...


If you couldn;t make it out tonight, maybe we'll see you at the next Roosevelt event. Thanks for your support. 

you saw all the kids that were there tonight and the'd been unbale to concentrate in their classrooms all week because they were so excited. We had kids that wanted to see a "real Impala" and they got their wish. All the vehicles and bikes were very impressive. Your vehicle supported SAUSD and that goes a long way with us. Thanks again for just being here.


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

We enjoyed the show, it was good seeing all the kids check out the rides. I hope to make this again next year. Thanks for the invite! I had some nachos and hotdogs. :biggrin: 

The Trike took a trophy home as well..  :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 24 2009, 08:55 PM~13683491
> *We enjoyed the show, it was good seeing all the kids check out the rides. I hope to make this again next year. Thanks for the invite! I had some nachos and hotdogs.  :biggrin:
> 
> The Trike took a trophy home as well..   :thumbsup:
> *


POST PICS DONNY


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Pics of the Roll-out


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

More tomorrow Im tired


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NICE PICS CWPLANET :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

nice pics erik :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 24 2009, 09:31 PM~13683240
> *On behalf of our school, and our students the Roosevelt Roadrunners,  this show happened and it did so because you showed up for Santa Ana.   Your presence tonight made a statement and I hope that you guys are able to continue having future shows and events in our city.
> 
> Special thanks to the clubs and solo riders who made it out tonight:
> ...


damn only 5 lolo clubs came out 2 show support thas sad n they cryin that there not allowin ne shows n sa 2day could of been 2 show tha sity of sa that lowriders can show suport 4 there city


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Apr 24 2009, 10:47 PM~13684209
> *damn only 5 lolo clubs came out 2 show support thas sad n they cryin that there not allowin ne shows n sa 2day could of been 2 show tha sity of sa that lowriders can show suport 4 there city
> *


I know right, thats the same thing i was thinking


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

they need 2 stop cryin bout not bein able 2 bring there cars out n 2 shows n sa cus 2day was a good day 2 prove tha that lolos can do positive things 4 tha city n kids so tha cops can stop givin us shit


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Apr 25 2009, 03:23 AM~13684727
> *they need 2 stop cryin bout not bein able 2 bring there cars out n 2 shows n sa cus 2day was a good day 2 prove tha that lolos can do positive things 4 tha city n kids so tha cops can stop givin us shit
> *


 :yes: it was a good show for a friday night .it was cracken .you should have seen all the kids running around taking pictures it was cool .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Apr 24 2009, 11:47 PM~13684209
> *damn only 5 lolo clubs came out 2 show support thas sad n they cryin that there not allowin ne shows n sa 2day could of been 2 show tha sity of sa that lowriders can show suport 4 there city
> *


 :werd:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

good show .a memeber took BEST LOLO in show so it was a good day till bounce home n got pul over by Tustin P.D. but was cool liked the 7 n let m.e go :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

MOre pics later :biggrin:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Not a lowrider but it did have hydraulics


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

this is my last picture. it was cool seeing all the kids getting so excited looking at all the cars cant wait till next time.








:wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

theres a nice article in oc register about the show.. :thumbsup: nice job to all that came out.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Glad some of you guys got to tell your side of the story.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Full article and Orange County Register photographs/ slide show:

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/members...427-shows-santa


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

Nosotros C.C. & B.C. had A GOOD time at the show!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El_WYNO_@Apr 25 2009, 08:29 PM~13689397
> *Nosotros C.C. & B.C. had A GOOD time at the show!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks to you NOSOTROS members. Two years in a row. You were there. I think your cars and bikes are on hundreds of Santa Ana kids cameras right now.  Thanks for coming out.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Apr 24 2009, 11:00 PM~13684001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had that Bristol Sound van out front of the school. Thanks for being here Joe. You supported our event from the start. Can;t wait for your next big show. You show us how its done.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 25 2009, 12:09 PM~13686611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really appreciated you coming out lowrodder. You know you helped us out tonight! :thumbsup: Come back to ROOSEVELT next year. Thanks too for the pics.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: keep it comming


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE THE REGISTER TOOK SUM GOOD PICS TOO :thumbsup: 
















FROM THE REGISTER PICS ALBUM :biggrin:


----------



## TK-VW (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice turnout for a great cause









click here for more pictures











click here for more pictures











click here for more pictures











click here for more pictures











click here for more pictures











click here for more pictures










click here for more pictures











click here for more pictures











click here for more pictures










click here for more pictures











click here for more pictures










click here for more pictures









click here for more pictures


My personal thanks to the guys who offered to move their cars so that the VW's could park together. I feel bad I didn't take pictures of their rides. Next time I'll make sure I do.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 25 2009, 11:04 PM~13690983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn incredible pics BIG MIKE. Got any more? True Thanks for being at Roosevelt. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TK-VW_@Apr 26 2009, 01:16 PM~13693804
> *Nice turnout for a great cause
> 
> 
> ...



Those VWs were real nice too. Really added to the show, you know S.A. got a lot of love for the Vochos. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pic of my RC 67 :biggrin: 
im gonna start bringing them out to more shows the kids just love them.









click here for more pictures


heres my stash of rc lowriders youll be seein them at the shows


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 26 2009, 04:44 PM~13695127
> *Damn incredible pics BIG MIKE. Got any more? True Thanks for being at Roosevelt.    :thumbsup:
> *


BIG MIKE TAKES SUM BAD ASS PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

A big ROADRUNNERS!!!!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

124 entries.  Thahks for all the generous donations.  We had a great Friday night in the S.A.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE PLEASURE WAS OURS,IT MAKES 1 FEEL FULL OF PRIDE AND JOY WATCHING THE STUDENTS WATCH AND ASK QUESTIONS,SPECIALLY THE LITTLE CROWD ROUND MY SONS TRIKE,THEY HAD A GREAT TIME WATCH'IN THE COMEDY VIDEO THAT WAS PLAYIN :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt for the oc :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

i42.tinypic.com/28840pl.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Well thats all the pics I got. 

Show exceeded our humble expectations. Spent some time on the phone today with people asking? How was the show? What happened? like something was supposed to happen or something. What happened-we had a great show at the school on Chestnut and Halladay. Probably the biggest issue was that the pizza place coulnd;t keep up with demand  The show was about the kids, but turned out to be *more*</span> about the riders and cars who came out. :biggrin: You motivated a lot of kids Friday to work hard in life to get something to be proud of ligitimately. Schools like ours need all the help we can get to motivate the students to do something positive. Theres got to be more car shows in SANTA ANA. <span style=\'color:blue\'>So thanks to all who came out hopefully we see you again next year.  LATER


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Apr 25 2009, 11:41 AM~13686063
> *good show .a memeber took BEST LOLO in show so it was a good day till bounce home n got pul over by Tustin P.D. but was cool liked the 7 n let m.e go  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!!!!! WHAT DID THEY SAY


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 27 2009, 07:13 PM~13708493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 27 2009, 04:27 PM~13706611
> *124 entries.    Thahks for all the generous donations.      We had a great Friday night in the S.A.
> *


anytime. :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

nice pics erik and bike mike see you guys on may 17th


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

It looks like this show was dominated by Big Wheels... I hate that... Where are all the Low-Lows???



But it was for the kids... So it's all good!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 29 2009, 04:52 PM~13733313
> *It looks like this show was dominated by Big Wheels... I hate that... Where are all the Low-Lows???
> But it was for the kids... So it's all good!!!
> *


 :dunno: were tryin 2 get more low lows 2 hit the streets but no luck yet..


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 29 2009, 04:52 PM~13733313
> *
> SANTA ANA :biggrin:*


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 29 2009, 04:52 PM~13733313
> *It looks like this show was dominated by Big Wheels... I hate that... Where are all the Low-Lows???
> But it was for the kids... So it's all good!!!
> *




:yessad:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt for santa ana


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

So, a lot of you who supported our school show probably want to see where some of the money goes towards? Last day of school was today and we got a bunch of new stuff for the kids to start next year off right...thanks to you!

New equipment for the after school program  









40 headphones that allows kids to read into them and check their reading fluency :cheesy: 









A pizza party for the kids who worked hard to pass their math "goals"









and some really special awards for our fifth grade promotion ceremony :0 









We also have an order out on a new books for the library and other things for the school including paper. While other schools do candy sale and business donations, we look to the lowrider community and know we can count on you. We'll do this for a third time next year  
Thanks again and hopefully with some effort there will be en event sooner for Santa Ana!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thats amazing!!! Thanks for posting the pics to show us we do make a difference. TTT to the lowrider community see you next year !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

